
Show HN: GIF-progress Attach progress bar to animated GIF - guessmyname
https://github.com/nwtgck/gif-progress
======
liability
This aspect of gifs has bugged me for years, thank you for doing something
about it! I think I'll run every gif served from my NAS through it.

I don't get why software like browsers, which play both videos and gifs, show
progress bars for one and not the other. Particularly now that tiny videos
without audio tracks are beginning to replace gifs, and browsers still show
progress bars for those. The only software I've ever seen display gifs with
progress bars is mpv (and I suspect that was an unintended consequence of
their system, not a deliberate design decision.)

------
melchi
Nice, quick and awesome! loving it.

